# Teal-icious



## malaviKat (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes...I'm wearing lipsmackers on my lips. I started wearing this stuff when I was...14?! and haven't stopped. 
*
Face
*MAC Matte Texture (applied with fingers)
MAC Full Coverage Foundation in NC45 
MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC43

*Cheeks
*MAC Blush in Springsheen 

*Contour
*MAC Studiofix Powder in NC50 
MAC Bronzer in Refined Beyond Bronze 
Faces Metaliglow #2 highlight

*Eyes
*Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Shadestick - Sea Me 
MAC e/s Surreal (dusted with Goldmine)
MAC e/s Cool Heat
MAC e/s Electric Eel
MAC e/s Plumage
MAC e/s Shroom/Era (Highlight & Tearduct)
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
MAC Liquidlast Liner - Aqualine
Maybelline Volume Express Mascara - Black
Wet n' Wild Brow Pencil

*Lips*
MAC Lip Liner - BBQ
Bonne Bell Lipsmackers - Celestial Strawberry

Note: I flipped (mirrored) the third pic.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2008)

Celestial Strawberry is my absolute favorite lip smacker of all time!! It smells so good >_< Love the teals on you!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 11, 2008)

This is so sexy and edgy.  Wow!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 11, 2008)

hot look!! and i agree with sparklingwaves, very edgy too


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 11, 2008)

great look


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Celestial Strawberry is my absolute favorite lip smacker of all time!! It smells so good >_< Love the teals on you!_

 
LOL Doesn't it just smell so awesome? (It's pretty sad that I'm 26 now and still loving the stuff...but whatever.) haha


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous look!! Very summer sexy!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 11, 2008)

*~*Very pretty!!!*~*


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 11, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous look!!!  Lip Smackers is very addictive!  My mom gave it to me probably starting at 4 or 5 as my "lipstick," to this day I can't be without something on my lips...even at night!


----------



## nwperson (Jul 11, 2008)

lipsmacker?.. what's that?...

good job!!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_lipsmacker?.. what's that?...

good job!!_

 
Lip Smackers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Smackers | The Original Fun Flavored Lip Gloss | All The Flavor of Being a Girl

So yummy. (And childish).


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 11, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm... I have no idea where "All the Flavor of Being a Girl" came from... I didn't write any of that.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 11, 2008)

Teal looks awesome on you! So gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2008)

pretty!!


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very pretty! I'm loving this look! Great job!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 11, 2008)

gorgeous! I love those colors on you!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 11, 2008)

very hot colors...gorgeous!!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

Teal looks great on you!


----------



## nwperson (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Lip Smackers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Smackers | The Original Fun Flavored Lip Gloss | All The Flavor of Being a Girl

So yummy. (And childish). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

arrg... yammy!!  *going of to ebay to buy me some.. *

Why don't we get those in here?!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 12, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## natasha (Jul 12, 2008)

gorgeous look...


----------



## Saints (Jul 12, 2008)

Gorgeous, love the teals


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 12, 2008)

Love this look!  Incredibly pretty!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 12, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 12, 2008)

That look is hot! I'd like to try it myself.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jul 12, 2008)

pretty look!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 12, 2008)

wowwww it looks amazing!!! i love it!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, You'r Beautiful.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 14, 2008)

such a hot look for you!


----------



## alehoney (Jul 14, 2008)

hot look


----------



## Emmi (Jul 14, 2008)

Gorgeous look


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 14, 2008)

You're skin is insane. Love the eyes. Hotness.


----------



## miss_allie (Jul 14, 2008)

wow, it's gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 14, 2008)

You're never too old for Lip Smackers!!!!! Mmmmm they are so yummy!!

Great job on the makeup! You wear teals amazingly.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh wow...thanks everyone.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## angeluv009 (Jul 17, 2008)

this look is hot!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## aimee (Jul 17, 2008)

stunning u used all my favourite eyeshadows yay
thanks for sharing


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

holy crap that's beatufiul!


----------



## carolicious (Jul 17, 2008)

love love it!!!


----------



## LaBoo (Jul 24, 2008)

Very Very Pretty! I love teal, and the color looks GORGEOUS on you!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

AMAZING! very pretty


----------



## kreativexm (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome!! Very pretty!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 1, 2008)

the colors look awesome!


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 1, 2008)

You are strikingly beautiful!  Mu looks great!


----------

